# Prime Rib Turf and Scallops Surf



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

One of y'all found me over at *The BBQ Bretheren* and said I needed to post something up, so here is yesterday's dinner.

*The Menu*
Garlic and Herb Crusted Prime Rib
Pan Seared Ocean Scallops with Brown Butter and Thyme
Lemon Parmesan Green Beans
Chevre Bruschetta

*Garlic and Herb Crusted Prime Rib*
Choice prime rib dry brined with kosher salt for six hours.
Then slathered in a 2:1 mix of A1 steak sauce and Worcestershire sauce.
Rubbed generously with Prairie Dust herb mix and minced garlic, wrapped in plastic wrap and held overnight.
Trussed up tightly with butchers twine to give it a uniform shape and thus cook evenly.



















Fired up the smoker with hickory, 225°-250°, averaged 238° over the five hour cook.
Pulled at an IT of 130° in the center of the roast, wrapped in foil and finished my other dishes.
About an hour later it was time to slice it... Oh Man!




























*Pan Seared Ocean Scallops with Brown Butter and Thyme*
U-12 size Ocean Scallops seasoned with salt and pepper, pan seared in a mix of olive oil and butter.
Then basted with a thyme infused Brown Butter sauce.




























*Lemon Parmesan Green Beans*
2lbs of fresh green beans sprayed with olive oil, salted and then give a generous covering of lemon zest and Parmesan cheese.
Broiler on high until hot and tender.



















*Chevre Bruschetta*
Cherry tomatoes, capers and minced garlic sauteed in olive oil until the tomatoes burst and form sort of a sauce.
Season with a little salt and pepper, crushed red pepper too if you like it spicy.
Place the goat cheese in a baking dish and place the tomato mixture around it.
Broil on high to get some color on the cheese, being careful not to burn it.
I picked up a couple loaves of Rosemary Parmesan bread, cut some slices, buttered and toasted them.
To serve spread cheese on toast and top with tomato mix and fresh basil.




























*The Grand Finale

















*


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I’m moving in with you.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Im the guilty party chili, but lawd we missed your cooking posts here! and that’s a masterpiece


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Boardfeet said:


> I’m moving in with you.


Damn, if you can move one of my kids out, you're welcome... Gotta be better than a teenager.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

chili now go win a throwdown on the bbq brethren throwdown thread if you haven’t already! I’m 1 for like 50 so I quit🤣!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I call dibs on all the spare bbq rubs u win


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

halo1 said:


> Im the guilty party chili, but lawd we missed your cooking posts here! and that’s a masterpiece


So you're the one, LOL... Thank you, you're too kind in you assessment, a very nice compliment.
Man, this one is a good one, but it's really no harder than the Porchetta, did ya see that one?
What the hell, I'll post the Porchetta here too.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

halo1 said:


> chili now go win a throwdown on the bbq brethren throwdown thread if you haven’t already! I’m 1 for like 50 so I quit🤣!





halo1 said:


> I call dibs on all the spare bbq rubs u win


We'll have to wait and see about doing a BBQ Bretheren Throwdown.
Not really interested in the current Pulled Beef one.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

In the words of Garbo, DANG!!!


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

Its too early to be hungry like I am after seeing that.....


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)




----------

